# This Guy is on Drugs



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Pulled Kelly Blue Book, its worth $11,800 around here. I just guessed at the mileage and said 50,000.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/590946122.html


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Theres your first mistake...the guys name is Jerome 

Without seeing it, id say $13000 would be fair, but id still beat him down


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I like that truck a lot. To bad it wasn't $10,000, I'd own it.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Gesh 20 grand, how much was it new? i cant imagine more than 25 Decnt rts plow though i would say 13k


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just found an old ad from the truck, it has 47,000 miles on it. Also, it says it has PW/PL which it does not. Rubber floor and an AM/FM radio, 0 options. I just wrote the guy an email offering $9,000 

Even with a Duramax it would probably only be worth $15,000-$16,000

Copy of the email I sent, some stuff was said to prove a point so dont come back with__________

*Jerome,
I think/I know you are about $10,000 high on your price. I would give you $9,000 for it today. Also, your ad states it has PW and locks when in fact it does not, it is the most base model HD truck GM offers. I pulled KBB on it and it came back at $11,800, I guessed the mileage at 50,000. That plow on a good day might be worth $1800 used especially this time of year. I also noticed the price has gone up since January, that might be backwards. See, the price is suppose to go down when it doesnt sell. 
Please dont come back and say it is worth the $20,000 you are asking. I currently own a few of these trucks, all with plows and they do not bring that kind of cash. A new one can be had for ~$23,000 without the plow. Hiniker Plows which are better can be had this time of year for $2900, I just bought one for my personal truck.

I am sure you wont take my offer but take some words of advice and drop your price atleast $9,000 if you are interested in selling this truck. March is not a good time of year to be selling a plow truck either. I dont understand why when it didnt sell months ago you didnt start lowering the price then. If you decide not to lower the price please stop posting it on CL as it is not going to sell for $19,995 and you are just taking up space. $10,995 would be a good starting point but I would be willing to bet your phone wont ring at that price either, not in march.

Thanks 
Tom*

HAHA, I have a feeling he isnt going to respond... the only reason I sent him the email is because I am sick of seeing this truck on CL everyday. It has been reposted everyday for the last few months. Best part is the price has gone up


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Its that special edition $9,000 Boss plow that raises the price


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

thats a ******** price. i paid 27000 for my 05 duramax with the LT cloth interior with the bose and the polised alloy wheels. and it only had 12k on it when i bought it. if i got the kbb value of my truck it prolly isnt 20K.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ok i just checked my duramax is worth $25000 as is. with almost 32K on it.

and my 00 is worth 10K.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

This kinda got personal. Here is his response to me:

*Hey Plow Guy,

Since you seem to own such a large fleet of these trucks and get them for $9000, do me a favor and pick me up 25 of them. Then, you don't need to wake up at 4am and plow peoples driveways. You would find it much easier to just be honest and tell me that you have **** credit, no money, and your mother won't co-sign. Honesty is the best policy. A good starting point for you would be carhop.
*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

No offense but what response did you expect from the guy. He can ask what ever he wants for the truck and your just wasting your time and energy offering him 9k. JMO His response was kind of funny though. I get annoyed when I'm trying to sell something and people are making me stupid offers without seeing what shape it's in. I do agree that the guy is dreaming though.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

too funny. someone email the guy and tell him they saw it on the lot the other day and they want to offer 19,500


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JD Dave;531950 said:


> *No offense but what response did you expect from the guy*. He can ask what ever he wants for the truck and your just wasting your time and energy offering him 9k. JMO His response was kind of funny though. I get annoyed when I'm trying to sell something and people are making me stupid offers without seeing what shape it's in. *I do agree that the guy is dreaming though.*


It is what I expected I guess. The only reason I sent the email and offer is because the guy is always top posting it on CL. He probably reposts it 2-3X per day for the last 4-5months.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531966 said:


> It is what I expected I guess. The only reason I sent the email and offer is because the guy is always top posting it on CL. He probably reposts it 2-3X per day for the last 4-5months.


Fair enough, dreamers can get very annoying. He's probably got alot of fan mail. LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that truck isnt even loaded


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;532104 said:


> that truck isnt even loaded


It doesnt even have a tape deck . Zero options


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a total rip off. the guy must be smoking crack!!!I would say around 12 to 13K. but i dont know the mileage for sure.


----------



## drewguere (Feb 14, 2008)

I really am an *******

*Jerome,

I have seen your truck for sale on craigslist and was wondering if you still had it. I am looking for another plow truck to expand my buisness, and this seems it might be the one. I like the power windows and locks option, I hate having to crank my windows down while plowing, it saves a ton of time, and makes it easier on me. Is the truck a diesel or gas, and is it a standard or automatic. Does it have leather seats or just cloth.

Also, that looks like a fairly new plow is it one of the new ones that can go into a "V" configuration as well, those look very slick.

I have very good credit, and would be purchasing it through an established buisness. I can offer 19500 cash if you will put a slide in bedliner on it, and 19000 if you dont.

Thank you, Ill be looking forward to the answers to my questions*


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ROFLMAO !

To Funny!!

Wouldnt it be funny if he was on ps reading all this


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

He has is listed in the Auto Trader as well for the same insane price! That truck is worth $13,000 at most, but he is high on almost everything that I have seen he lists!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

drewguere;536921 said:


> I really am an *******
> 
> *Jerome,
> 
> ...


HAHA, what is your response going to be when he accepts your offer? Be sure to post it


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

drewguere;536921 said:


> I really am an *******
> 
> *Jerome,
> 
> ...


What was his response?


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

i see the craigs list add is gone, some people are just crazy about what they think things are worth, i know everyone thinkws their truck is worth more than it is but ... 10k is alot of thinking space


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Which one of you bought it for $20,000????? I'm sure he got alot of offers.lol With the bed liner it seems like a great deal...................For someone else


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Team_Arctic;538003 said:


> i see the craigs list add is gone, some people are just crazy about what they think things are worth, i know everyone thinkws their truck is worth more than it is but ... 10k is alot of thinking space


He deletes it everyday and reposts it so its always a fresh ad.

Here is todays:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/597582734.html


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

The sad thing is that over time, some sucker will buy it, and im sure he knows that. 
Now, I bought my brand new 06 in 06 with a plow for $24,500 AFTER tax, plates, title, etc.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

PremierLand;538414 said:


> The sad thing is that over time, some sucker will buy it, and im sure he knows that.
> Now, I bought my brand new 06 in 06 with a plow for $24,500 AFTER tax, plates, title, etc.


I was thinking the same thing. Although, I dont think a commercial plower will buy it simply because they know better and a regular joe blow wouldnt really want it since its such a base model truck.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I would rather bid this one up on ebay to $20,000 and buy than to pay this crack head $19,995

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...230386961QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120230386961

And this one for $12,995 if you don't care that it's a 1/2 ton

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...213168413QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140213168413


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

cameo89;538621 said:


> I would rather bid this one up on ebay to $20,000 and buy than to pay this crack head $19,995
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...230386961QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120230386961


That truck is too nice to plow with why would you get a better equiped extended cab for the same price as a stripped down reg. cab????


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder what he'd think if everyone offered him the same price as NBI lawn. He would have 30 of the same offers hahah


That price is just rediclous. I would rather front the extra 5,000 or so and get a BRAND NEW TRUCK for $25,195.00. I bet the new WT comes with more options than that thing has....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;538688 said:


> I wonder what he'd think if everyone offered him the same price as NBI lawn. He would have 30 of the same offers hahah
> ...


Do it that would be great 

He has it posted again today as having a warranty, CD player, PW and locks, cruise and etc... this guy has no idea what this truck is really worth.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a nice one if you guys are looking

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/602253009.html


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

wow thats a steal


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

NBI Lawn;538366 said:


> He deletes it everyday and reposts it so its always a fresh ad.
> 
> Here is todays:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/597582734.html


Funny how he removed the photos that show the hand crank windows.

Even funnier that you can google the company name in the other photos and the first hit takes you right there. All the photos are still there...odd how it has dual zone HVAC though...is that standard now even in the W/T models?

Funny.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

mayhem;540671 said:


> dd how it has dual zone HVAC though...is that standard now even in the W/T models?
> Funny.


Yep. Atleast my 06 has it.


----------

